# CoolerMaster HAF 932



## Whisper91

Hello, new here. I recently decided to buy myself a new computer. My budget was around $1200, but knowing me, I would go overboard and double that. 

_So far I have only bought:_

*Speakers-* Logitech X-240 2.1

*Keyboard-* Logitech G15 2nd Generation Gaming

*Monitor-* LG 23" Class Widescreen LCD

*Case-* Coolermaster HAF 932 Full Tower Chassis


_And I am waiting for these parts to be shipped to me:_

*Processor-* Intel Core I5 750 Quad Core Lynnfield LGA1156 2.66GHZ 8MB Cache Retail Box

*Ram-* Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M4A1600C9 8GB DDR3 4X2GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 Core I5 Dual Channel Memory Kit

*Power Supply-* Corsair TX750W 750W ATX 12V 60A 24PIN ATX Active PFC 140MM Fan

*Mouse-* Coolermaster Sentinel Advance Twin Laser 8 Buttons 5600DPI USB with Adjustable Lighting


_And I am looking at getting these parts in the future:_

*Motherboard-* Asus Maximus III Formula Socket 1156 Intel P55 Chipset CrossfireX / 3-Way SLI Dual-Channel Dual-Channel DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066Mhz 2x PCI-Express 2.0 x16 GigaLAN 8 CH SupremeFX X-Fi Audio 6x + 4x SATA 3.0Gb/s + 1x eSATA ATX

*Operating System-* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit 

*Video Card-* Sapphire Vapor-X HD ATI RADEON HD 4870 2GB GDDR5 Dual Dual-Link DVI HD Audio Shader Model 4.1 800 stream processor PCI-Express 2.0

*Hard Drive-* Western Digital Caviar Black (WD1001FALS) 1000GB (1TB) SATAII 7200RPM 32MB Cache

*Blu-Ray-* LG CH08LS10 Black 8X/Blu-Ray Read /16X DVD-Writer SATA Lightscribe Retail

*CPU Cooling-* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro REV.2

*Sound Card-* Creative Sound Blaster X-FI TITANIUM Fatality PRO

And here's what I have so far (you can see the crappy computer I am using now, down below)
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/1323/img1743c.jpg

I am not sure which Video Card to have, I want to run Flight Simulator X on it... I also heard that I need RAM more than I need a Video Card, is that true?

What do you think?

Thanks,
Whisper91


----------



## linkin

with a 4870 you can play any game on max details, except maybe crysis.


----------



## Fatback

Who ever told you that 8GB of RAM is not enough does not know anything about computer and you shouldn't take any more advice from them. 8GB's is more then enough most people will never even use all of 4GB's. Also you wouldn't see any difference in performance between 4GB and 8GB. Another thing is you plain on buying 32bit OS which is not going to do you any good. A 32bit OS can only use up to 4GB or RAM anything over that is just sitting there being unused. I suggest you either get a 64bit OS or RMA you RAM and get 4GB. 

If your going to play flight simulator then I would not go for anything less the a 4890. Flight Simulator takes a pretty good graphics card to be able to max it out. A 4870 would probably play the game on high settings and get decent fps.With the 4890 you could play on very high settings.


----------



## bigrich0086

Fatback said:


> If your going to play flight simulator then I would not go for anything less the a 4890. Flight Simulator takes a pretty good graphics card to be able to max it out. A 4870 would probably play the game on high settings and get decent fps.With the 4890 you could play on very high settings.


Not true a hd 4890 is just a overclocked 4870 stock. I have played many Flight simulators all maxed out and never had a problem with my setup ONCE with the game lagging.


----------



## Fatback

bigrich0086 said:


> Not true a hd 4890 is just a overclocked 4870 stock. I have played many Flight simulators all maxed out and never had a problem with my setup ONCE with the game lagging.



It may be but better is better no matter how you look at it.

I play Flight Simulator X and I get about 35fps on medium settings with my 4850.


----------



## ScottALot

To clarify what Fatback means about the memory is somewhat simple. It's not about the amount of memory, it's about timings, latency, etc... most people think that the size is all that matters, but that's 99% wrong. Unless you're doing some HD movie editing, best to find high quality memory over size.


----------



## Fatback

ScottALot said:


> To clarify what Fatback means about the memory is somewhat simple. It's not about the amount of memory, it's about timings, latency, etc... most people think that the size is all that matters, but that's 99% wrong. Unless you're doing some HD movie editing, best to find high quality memory over size.



Nice explanation :good:


----------



## Whisper91

Fatback said:


> Who ever told you that 8GB of RAM is not enough does not know anything about computer and you shouldn't take any more advice from them.



I may have worded my sentence wrong. I wrote: "I also heard that I need RAM more than I need a Video Card, is that true?"

Meaning that I needed more RAM then Video Card, not that the 8GB wasn't enough.

I will be getting Photoshop and Premier for my PC too.

And I was going to get a 32-bit system because it runs on more games? This was not the same person who told me this.

What is the real difference between the two (32 and 64 bit). What could I not run on the 64 bit, but I can on the 32.


Thanks a lot,
Whisper91

P.S. I also like to point out (if you haven't noticed) I am a complete n00b when it comes to computers. So any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> I may have worded my sentence wrong. I wrote: "I also heard that I need RAM more than I need a Video Card, is that true?"
> 
> Meaning that I needed more RAM then Video Card, not that the 8GB wasn't enough.
> 
> I will be getting Photoshop and Premier for my PC too.
> 
> And I was going to get a 32-bit system because it runs on more games? This was not the same person who told me this.
> 
> What is the real difference between the two (32 and 64 bit). What could I not run on the 64 bit, but I can on the 32.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Whisper91
> 
> P.S. I also like to point out (if you haven't noticed) I am a complete n00b when it comes to computers. So any help would be much appreciated.



I understood you sentence perfectly and like I said more RAM is not going to do you any good. 8GB is going to be more then enough for you to run photo shop and all that even 4GB would be enough.

If you get a 32bit OS then that 8GB of RAM is not going to do you any good as only 4GB will be used. Also almost every game is playable on a 64bit system. All the older games have had driver updates and patches to allow it to work with 64bit. All the new game work on both 32 and 64bit.

Check out this link http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946765 that should really help you to understand the differences between the 32 and 64it.


----------



## linkin

He means that for your video card not to be bottlenecked you need to have more RAM than VRAM.
say if you have a 1gb video card you need at least 1gb of RAM in your system otherwise the card will be bottlenecked.


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> He means that for your video card not to be bottlenecked you need to have more RAM than VRAM.
> say if you have a 1gb video card you need at least 1gb of RAM in your system otherwise the card will be bottlenecked.



I think I get what your saying now he wants to know if it is better to have more RAM on a video card then it is to have a better video card. Right?


----------



## Whisper91

^ I'm not sure, the guy just said that it is better to have more RAM then to have a good video card.

Wow, that explains a lot. I changed the OS to have it now at 64-bit.

I appreciate the help!... Is there anything else that you see, doesn't fit? Should I get a CPU Cooler? I followed it from this link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA6NCKBcJ6U

And should I just get the 1GB 4870 and not the 2GB?

Thanks,
Whisper91


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> ^ I'm not sure, the guy just said that it is better to have more RAM then to have a good video card.
> 
> Wow, that explains a lot. I changed the OS to have it now at 64-bit.
> 
> I appreciate the help!... Is there anything else that you see, doesn't fit? Should I get a CPU Cooler? I followed it from this link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA6NCKBcJ6U
> 
> And should I just get the 1GB 4870 and not the 2GB?
> 
> Thanks,
> Whisper91



No that is not at all true the amount of RAM is not what makes your system or graphics card faster.

I have never used that Cooler before but I hear it is pretty good with the i5's.

lol why does that guy have a CPU out side in what looks like a public park.


----------



## Whisper91

Fatback said:


> lol why does that guy have a CPU out side in what looks like a public park.



He does most of his reviews there, no idea why.


----------



## Whisper91

*Sorry for the double post*

I forgot to mention, is my 750 Watt Power Supply too little for this build?


----------



## ScOuT

Whisper91 said:


> *Sorry for the double post*
> 
> I forgot to mention, is my 750 Watt Power Supply too little for this build?



That Corsair 750w will run that build without any issues...it could even run another 4870


----------



## Whisper91

Perfect, that's all my questions (worries)... for now.... answered, thank you all!


----------



## Whisper91

*Again, sorry for the double post*

A few more questions came up:

With the motherboard, it says "P55 Express Chipset" What is this?

Also with the motherboard, It says it is not "Windows 7 ready" So would I not be able to run Windows 7 on it?

And lastly, with the Video Card, what will the 2GB do instead of a 1GB VC?


----------



## Whisper91

Alright, I have bought everything except for my video card. I've done research and blah, blah, blah.

I found the following cards that I want:

*BFG GeForce GTS 250*
http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=022084&cid=VDC.243.390

*BFG GeForce GTX 260 OC MAXCORE 55 *
http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=023667&cid=VDC.243.390

*EVGA e-GeForce 9800 GTX+ SSC 512MB*
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021164&cid=VDC.243.390

Know I've looked at the specs, and I have narrowed it down to the 9800 GTX+ and the GTS 250. Apparently "they are pretty much the same".





What I want to know is really, which is a better company, EVGA or BFG and maybe some more insight into each card.

Thanks!

*Oh... and for kicks, here's everything in their respectful boxes, waiting to be assembled.*
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/769/img1759p.jpg


----------



## ScottALot

I'm liking either the 260 or the 4870.


----------



## Jet

ScottALot said:


> To clarify what Fatback means about the memory is somewhat simple. It's not about the amount of memory, it's about timings, latency, etc... most people think that the size is all that matters, but that's 99% wrong. Unless you're doing some HD movie editing, best to find high quality memory over size.



(Unless you're folding bigadv EL WUs that take 4.5+ GB just for the WU ) 

Sorry, back to the topic.



Whisper91 said:


> *Again, sorry for the double post*
> 
> A few more questions came up:
> 
> With the motherboard, it says "P55 Express Chipset" What is this?
> 
> Also with the motherboard, It says it is not "Windows 7 ready" So would I not be able to run Windows 7 on it?
> 
> And lastly, with the Video Card, what will the 2GB do instead of a 1GB VC?



The P55 Express Chipset is what controls everything on the motherboard that the processor doesn't. It's the chipset that runs your LGA 1156 Core i5. 

It will still run Windows 7 fine!

The difference in Ram won't do too much.


----------



## Cromewell

ScottALot said:


> To clarify what Fatback means about the memory is somewhat simple. It's not about the amount of memory, it's about timings, latency, etc... most people think that the size is all that matters, but that's 99% wrong. Unless you're doing some HD movie editing, best to find high quality memory over size.


To a point, but say I could get 1024MB DDR3 1600 @2-3-3-8, I would argue that's much worse than 4GB of DDR3 1600 @10-10-10-30.


Whisper91 said:


> *Again, sorry for the double post*
> 
> A few more questions came up:
> 
> With the motherboard, it says "P55 Express Chipset" What is this?
> 
> Also with the motherboard, It says it is not "Windows 7 ready" So would I not be able to run Windows 7 on it?
> 
> And lastly, with the Video Card, what will the 2GB do instead of a 1GB VC?


As Jet said above, that board will have no issue with Windows 7. I would say you are over buying a motherboard though.


----------



## tlarkin

ScottALot said:


> To clarify what Fatback means about the memory is somewhat simple. It's not about the amount of memory, it's about timings, latency, etc... most people think that the size is all that matters, but that's 99% wrong. Unless you're doing some HD movie editing, best to find high quality memory over size.



Actually, timings are kind of a marketing gimmick.  The amount of RAM definitely affects your performance as the lesser amount of RAM you have the more virtual memory will be used, which is slower, way slower than RAM.

As more RAM gets used then more virtual memory will get used.


----------

